# My very first photography website....



## bace (Sep 29, 2005)

This was a site that I created about 4 years ago to show my pictures off.

As you can see, it's terribly basic. And the pictures are kinda crap. But it's interesting to look back on when I see how far i've come.


http://www.angelfire.com/film/bass_ik


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

http://dpbvids.com/demo.html

I've been working on that today. Those aren't my pictures, just demos for when the real thing is up.


----------

